# 4 First Fatties



## fbo13 (May 29, 2014)

My buddy and I decided to try our luck at fatties today, and ended up making 4 different "models"

First my buddy made the Bacon Burger Dog with home made BBQ sauce, onions, hot dogs and a cheddar cheese blend.













BBD.jpg



__ fbo13
__ May 29, 2014






I responded with my mother's meat loaf, fattie style with ham and mozzarella.













Meatloaf.jpg



__ fbo13
__ May 29, 2014






My friend then made a Salsa Bomb with red and green onions, jalapenos, home made salsa and cheese. 













Salsa Bomb.jpg



__ fbo13
__ May 29, 2014






To which I concluded with an inside out Shepard's Pie, with sauteed onions and mushrooms, cream corn and mashed potatoes with scallions. 













Shepards pie.jpg



__ fbo13
__ May 29, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2014)

Tasty looking fatties! Nice smoke!


----------



## smoking b (May 29, 2014)

Now those are some fine looking fatties!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You guys did great right off the bat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm gonna guess that there will be more fatties in your future


----------



## fbo13 (May 29, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Now those are some fine looking fatties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you can bet on that one.  We made people taste them too so see what they liked.  Highest praise seemed to go with the Inside Out Shepard's Pie, and the Salsa Bomb.

I've got something else up my sleeve for the next go around.


----------



## chestnutbloom (May 29, 2014)

Great looking fatties, are you sure this is your first time? I've been putting off doing my first for a while....


----------



## v8trdude (May 30, 2014)

" Duelling Fatties "    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      sounds like a great way to spend a day...don't think you will run out of volunteer taste testers looking at those...Very nice


----------



## fbo13 (May 30, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> Great looking fatties, are you sure this is your first time? I've been putting off doing my first for a while....


Yes sir, first time for both of us.  First things we learned were:  

1- Don't make it too big, the bacon will not completely cover it.  The Salsa Bomb learned this the long way.

2- Don't over stuff with soft ingredients.  The Shepard's pie had a few issues with potatoes and cream corn coming out while rolling and a small leak while cooking.  Some times, less is more.


v8trdude said:


> " Duelling Fatties "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the impression that if we would have advertised that we were making these we would of had more than a few requests to be samplers.  

Instead, I have requests to make them again, for parties, get togethers, Tuesday lunches etc.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## ishbbq (May 31, 2014)

I'm really hawngry now... thanks for that!


----------



## fbo13 (May 31, 2014)

ishbbq said:


> I'm really hawngry now... thanks for that!


Any time!


----------

